# Coughing while hunting!



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Depends ... Do you cough instinctively ?

Seriously , have you tried lemon tea with honey and/or eucalypti ?

Many of the meds are expectorants rather than suppressants ... note that suppressants can be harmful if you have a "wet " cough as you are coughing that 'wet' for a reason in that your body is trying to expel stuff . Ditto prolonged use , but in any event make sure you are looking at a suppressant rather than a Expectorant


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Probably won't help what you have Sharp, but related. I have found if I feel a sore throat coming on, gargling listerine every 20 minutes or so will almost always prevent it from happening. I also use listerine for disinfecting cuts. To me it has a multitude of good uses.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

sharpbroadhead said:


> I tried Robitussin - that doesn't work.


Though if you want to hallucinate in the dark, it's very effective. I don't recommend it though.

How about you stay in bed and stay warm for awhile.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Use an expectorant for a day or 2 to get the gunk out of your lungs. Then followup with a supressant to stop the residual coughing while your cold is winding down.

JMO.....I'm not a doctor and/or haven't stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I've coughed into a grunt call


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

grunt call cough - good idea


----------



## DannyRO (Apr 17, 2009)

Or you can use a Cough Silencer: http://www.coughsilencer.com/prod.htm 
May be useful, but will not solve your cold...


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

Two suggestions: 

(1) "Cold Calm" (available OTC)

(2) (believe it or not) hot lemonade. Sounds disgusting, but it sure works on clearing sinuses, soothing throats, etc. The commercial divers' home remedy.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

DannyRO said:


> Or you can use a Cough Silencer: http://www.coughsilencer.com/prod.htm
> May be useful, but will not solve your cold...


I was waiting for someone to bring up that gimmick. LOL


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Obviously the solution is to get well but in the interim you want to be able to hunt. That requires some sort of outside help. The first muffler I made myself out of a plastic bottle with some foam inside. I tried them all but I've been using the larger of these two, the Cough Muffler, for almost ten years. It works, I proved it to myself and others who would NOT believe it. I quit smoking about 5 years ago but after almost 40 years I was left with the resulting COPD. My cough tendency has reduced significantly but one cough can still ruin a hunt. I keep it handy in one of the outside compartments on my hunting pack.



http://hunting.about.com/library/weekly/aa010509a.htm


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

The only thing I have found that honestly works is the Canadian cough medicine Buckley's. It tastes like s--t, but it does work.
I remember reading an article where one of the Wensels was on a hunt with a cough, and he used this brand. Worked for him too.


----------

